# DIY 3d Background



## Tiwaz

So after hanging around here for a while, I realized that I haven't posted at all.
This is the start of my DIY 3D background. It is for a standard 55g tank.
I finished it back in may of 2011 so I'll include some current pics later.










cut and laid out on backer-board










after rough shaping










final shaping










First coat of drylok










After second coat stood up and I turned the flash off so that the shadows could show.










And with Colours


----------



## Tiwaz

The plan was to have caves behind the openings on the right and mesh coering the openings on the left.
Here are the "caves" with a coat of drylok










Siliconed in place , I forgot to take a picture but the inside of the cave is painted to match the front of the background.Here you can alos see the fittings for the outflows. Water will flow from the caves into the tank and return to the pump via the openings covered in mesh.










Mesh over the openings


----------



## Tiwaz

test fit into the tank










the filter setup (crappy cell phone pic)










Tank up and running


----------



## Tiwaz

A short video taken just after it was set up.


----------



## monkE

great work man, it's looks very professional! well done. Thank you for posting. 

oh and good choice as your first post! work like this will gain you friends on here in no time!


----------



## neven

Great job! Question though, where the pot scrubbers are, is there flow throughout the area, or will detritus settle to the bottom?


----------



## jay_leask

very nice! ive been thinking about trying something like this.


----------



## Tiwaz

neven said:


> Great job! Question though, where the pot scrubbers are, is there flow throughout the area, or will detritus settle to the bottom?


Thanks, so far in the last 6 months I haven't noticed much of a build up at all.As far as maintenance goes I have cleaned out the filter on the pump twice, and have done 25% weekly water changes.


----------



## rich16

Very nice, it looks great!


----------



## Tiwaz

This is how it looks now.


----------



## target

Really nice job.


----------



## Tiwaz

A short video from this morning.


----------



## bigfry

Very nice setup and DIY. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids

What did you use to add color?


----------



## Tiwaz

Krashy_Cichlids said:


> What did you use to add color?


Just used Krylon paints, 6 or so colours in all.


----------

